# Extradural cystic mass



## todd5400 (Apr 6, 2009)

What ICD-9 would you use for "epidural cystic mass"


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmmm...what about 349.2?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it extradural or epidural?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 6, 2009)

Aren't they synonymous?

EPIDURAL (adjective)

Meaning:

On or outside the dura mater

Classified under:

Relational adjectives (pertainyms)

*Synonyms:

epidural; extradural* (Pertainym):

dura mater (the outermost (and toughest) of the 3 meninges)


----------



## todd5400 (Apr 6, 2009)

That's what we used!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 6, 2009)

Mary,

You put me to the test today! I needed that brain teaser~


----------

